# Dash and console custom finish



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

I would like to put some custom wood on my 67 dash and also the same wood on my console which is a Hurst Dual Gate. Any ideas how to make that happen. I've looked on line and on Ebay but no one does the console with the same wood. Mike


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would look to using door skin material as sold at Lowes, etc. It's thin veneer, and can be had in different grains and woods. It's the perfect thickness, and should be fairly easy to work. Too much work for me, though...I'll stick to the stock vinyl!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

there is a company on E-bay that sells the kits in a number of exotic woods although they are the plastic like the newer cars, they had burled walnut, birdseye maple, carbon fiber etc. the veneer would be a B**** to cut circles out of especially cross grain and then there is getting the WHOLE!! dash to line up.....if one circle is off 1/16th your hacking it up. i used the cheaper repro from ames, it is amercan walnut and die cut and they still need trimming which is tough to do w/out breaking it. they sell some better ones with an alum. backer plate but they are all walnut, although i do think the cheaper ones have a more interesting grain that the factory correct ones. Thinking of getting an aftermarket walnut wheel to finish the look.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Welcome to Wabbitsww Custom Auto Dashes Bill makes beautiful dash and console inlays, door panels, etc.......Eric


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Dash and console*

Thanks Eric I'll try them. Mike


----------

